# Indie Feature Film: The Hobby Stop



## bgruen (Jan 11, 2006)

A few years ago we shot a feature length dramedy at The Hobby Stop in Rock Hill, SC. The film is about a young man trying to get back to college and takes place in The Hobby Stop (the family business) and has the RC and other hobbies as cinematic and story elements.










We are hoping that it will be successful in it's own right as well as serving to promote the hobbies we all love so much. If you want to see more and help promote it it has been set up on facebook.

Thanks,​
Bob​


----------

